# do bindings matter???



## walove (May 1, 2009)

bindings are by far the least important. look for ride, union and rome on sale their cheaper stuff is still good quality. The cheaper stuff is mostly in the med to soft flex but will get the job done.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

You want to get something that is durable, will work well and be reliable on the mtn and will be appropriate flex for what you are riding.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Check out the Ride RX bindings. Good all mountain binding with a mid flex. You can probably find the 09/10 model for under $100.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

Bindings matter in the sense that if you go super cheap you'll notice. When I started snowboarding I didn't have a ton of cash and bought some cheap ass plastic crap made by Morrow. It wasn't until a few seasons ago that I replaced all my gear and found out how much of a difference good bindings can make. That being said, as long as you get something from a pretty good company, ride, union, etc. you'll probably be fine. I use ride bindings because I prefer a slightly stiffer and very durable binding and the wedgie footbeds are awesome!


----------

